# Cambridge 752bd or oppo 105



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm in the air as to which player to buy, the oppo 105 or the cambridge 752, the oppo is a few hundred more and seems to be pushing the budget. Is it worth pushing the budget or is the cambridge a worthy comparison?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Heath Cunningham said:


> Hey guys, I'm in the air as to which player to buy, the oppo 105 or the cambridge 752, the oppo is a few hundred more and seems to be pushing the budget. Is it worth pushing the budget or is the cambridge a worthy comparison?


 I have heard the Oppo is supposedly the best but I have not heard it... Have you heard either one? I think sometimes (at least for me) it comes down to which one I am more comfortable with... Is the remote easy to use? Are the menus easy to navigate, and setup? Does one have a better warranty? Are there more problems with one for reliability? Is there a local dealer I can deal with if I have a problem? Does one have more features that you want or need?


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> I have heard the Oppo is supposedly the best but I have not heard it... Have you heard either one? I think sometimes (at least for me) it comes down to which one I am more comfortable with... Is the remote easy to use? Are the menus easy to navigate, and setup? Does one have a better warranty? Are there more problems with one for reliability? Is there a local dealer I can deal with if I have a problem? Does one have more features that you want or need?


from what I have read they are pretty much as good as each other, the oppo having a slightly upper advantage, I've seen the cambridge and was impressed with its build and performance. I'm hoping to see a oppo 105d this weekend, it's very hard to determine the better sound and visual when there not side by side. I guess I was hoping for someone that deals the both units to help with choice.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Heath Cunningham said:


> from what I have read they are pretty much as good as each other, the oppo having a slightly upper advantage, I've seen the cambridge and was impressed with its build and performance. I'm hoping to see a oppo 105d this weekend, it's very hard to determine the better sound and visual when there not side by side. I guess I was hoping for someone that deals the both units to help with choice.


It is always nice to be able to see them side by side but it is not always possible to find a Dealer that sells both. I think that either one will most likely be a good choice, and if you don't see them side by side you will never know if the one you have is better than the other. For me it wouldn't make a difference as long as I was happy with the unit overall. :T

Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> It is always nice to be able to see them side by side but it is not always possible to find a Dealer that sells both. I think that either one will most likely be a good choice, and if you don't see them side by side you will never know if the one you have is better than the other. For me it wouldn't make a difference as long as I was happy with the unit overall. :T Maybe someone else will chime in.


yeah that's true, thanks heaps mate


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Heath, How do you intend to connect the Oppo or the Cambridge? Are you going to use some type of room EQ? If you use room EQ the DAC in the processor/receiver will handle all the processing. If you connect using HDMI the processor/receiver will handle the processing not the Cambridge or the Oppo. If you are using a processor or receiver with the Oppo or the Cambridge you must connect the via analogue connections if you want to use the iDACs in the Oppo or the Cambridge rather than those in the processor. In the case of the Oppo 105 you can also use it as a preamp and connect it directly to an amplifier.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

fbczar said:


> Heath, How do you intend to connect the Oppo or the Cambridge? Are you going to use some type of room EQ? If you use room EQ the DAC in the processor/receiver will handle all the processing. If you connect using HDMI the processor/receiver will handle the processing not the Cambridge or the Oppo. If you are using a processor or receiver with the Oppo or the Cambridge you must connect the via analogue connections if you want to use the iDACs in the Oppo or the Cambridge rather than those in the processor. In the case of the Oppo 105 you can also use it as a preamp and connect it directly to an amplifier.


hey mate I have really no idea, hahahaha, 
It will be in a dedicated theater room 80% movies 20% music, what do you think I should do, I really don't have any idea of what dac is, I've just herd people talk of it,


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Heath, A DAC is a Digital to Analog Converter. If you are using a CD or a computer to play music you must have a DAC. CD's and computer files are in a digital format. Speakers play analog signals so you must have a device that converts a digital signal to an analog one or no music. Your receiver has a DAC in it, but it is highly unlikely that the DAC in your receiver can compare to the two DACs in the Oppo 105. You should only buy an Oppo 105 if you have a receiver or processor that allows you to use analog connections or if you intend to use the Oppo as a preamp and connect it directly to an amplifier. Connecting either way lets you avoid the DAC in the receiver and use the ones in the Oppo. The Oppo 105 has state of the art DACs and sounds fantastic if you are using them. If you connect by HDMI or if you use room EQ, like Audyssey, you will not be able to take advantage of the Oppo 105. If you are going to connect to your receiver by HDMI it would be best, and save a ton of money, if you bought the Oppo 103 or 103D. It has the same video as the 105 or 105D, and since the receiver will be doing the processing it would sound exactly the same as the 105 in your system. Hope I have not been confusing. The Oppo 105D is awesome, but you have to connect it the right way to take advantage of it.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

fbczar said:


> Heath, A DAC is a Digital to Analog Converter. If you are using a CD or a computer to play music you must have a DAC. CD's and computer files are in a digital format. Speakers play analog signals so you must have a device that converts a digital signal to an analog one or no music. Your receiver has a DAC in it, but it is highly unlikely that the DAC in your receiver can compare to the two DACs in the Oppo 105. You should only buy an Oppo 105 if you have a receiver or processor that allows you to use analog connections or if you intend to use the Oppo as a preamp and connect it directly to an amplifier. Connecting either way lets you avoid the DAC in the receiver and use the ones in the Oppo. The Oppo 105 has state of the art DACs and sounds fantastic if you are using them. If you connect by HDMI or if you use room EQ, like Audyssey, you will not be able to take advantage of the Oppo 105. If you are going to connect to your receiver by HDMI it would be best, and save a ton of money, if you bought the Oppo 103 or 103D. It has the same video as the 105 or 105D, and since the receiver will be doing the processing it would sound exactly the same as the 105 in your system. Hope I have not been confusing. The Oppo 105D is awesome, but you have to connect it the right way to take advantage of it.


thanks heaps mate, I really appreciate it.
This may sound dumb, so please forgive me in advance.
I have a Yamaha aventage RXA-2020, can you hook up the blu-ray player in away to run hdmi for movies and then also run analog connection for music? Can my amp do this?


----------



## fbczar (Apr 2, 2010)

Heath Cunningham said:


> thanks heaps mate, I really appreciate it. This may sound dumb, so please forgive me in advance. I have a Yamaha aventage RXA-2020, can you hook up the blu-ray player in away to run hdmi for movies and then also run analog connection for music? Can my amp do this?



Heath, Your Yamaha receiver has both 7.1 analog inputs and stereo analog inputs. I think you could connect an Oppo 105D so it would play music with analog or HDMI and I think it you could also connect it to play movies over both analog and HDMI. It seems the Yamaha and the Oppo 105D can connect in every possible way so you could take advantage of the Oppo 105D's analog section or switch over to the Yamaha and use it's room EQ. Looks like you can take full advantage of the Oppo.


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

fbczar said:


> Heath, Your Yamaha receiver has both 7.1 analog inputs and stereo analog inputs. I think you could connect an Oppo 105D so it would play music with analog or HDMI and I think it you could also connect it to play movies over both analog and HDMI. It seems the Yamaha and the Oppo 105D can connect in every possible way so you could take advantage of the Oppo 105D's analog section or switch over to the Yamaha and use it's room EQ. Looks like you can take full advantage of the Oppo.


Thank you so much for your help!
Looks like the oppo it is,


----------

